# 2.5L Exhaust



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

I have seen these threads i've looked but i can't find it. I'm looking options. Ok, VW says replace CAT their price is $704 for the part. What are my options? I found a CAT from eastern catalytic for $351. I found a place here in town said order that for them and then they can build the rest of the exhaust for it for $500. puts me back in the same situtation. Someone point me in the direction of a Catback exhust direct bolt-in please? Thank you


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why dont you buy a magnaflow high flow cat converter??


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why do you need a new cat? How many miles you got?


----------



## nappyd (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine died out too at around 90k miles. And need it working to pass emissions test for tax/tag renewal lol 

After calling around to a few spots today, got referred to a place that can cut it out & replace it for a good price depending on where the cat converter is located. 

Haven't had a chance to check around in it yet today, but where is the cat converter at on a '06 2.5L Jetta?


----------



## slo1304 (Oct 8, 2005)

should take it to vw i think its 10 years 100k on the cat i think


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

That's why I was asking my two questions above. Check the owners manual under warranty.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and the cat is located just after the headers... but before the catback (obviously...!) 

it isnt hard to work on it.


----------



## tnh787 (Mar 9, 2009)

just had mine replace two week ago at 43,000 it went bad warrenty is 8 years 80,000 miles just a heads up for the 06


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

most states require a guarantee on emissions parts for 80k miles, after that your on your own. 

my own set up is a Metal Cat 3 way converter with a Techtonics dual Borla sysytem. after an EVO header..getting turbo'd the header is gone, the metal cat and Techtonics stays


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm at 90,000 been driving it for around 10+ with a bad CAT.Yes CAT is a dealer covered thing up to 80,000 miles. but i replaced the exhaust system






yes that is snow falling all around me LOL


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

From Inside:


----------

